
Show HN: Made an AI app to read you the news you care about - angelohuang
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/robo-3
======
angelohuang
Hello,

We have an upcoming product to read you the news you care about. We curate
news from various news sources and then convert them to audio using text to
speech and build a recommendation engine to suggest you the best topics based
on your interest. Appreciate any feedback and ideas.

\- Angelo

------
mtmail
"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
angelohuang
We use this as a landing page for the product. Thanks for your reminder.

